# Tow Dollys Again...



## Dave_M (Jan 21, 2003)

I am wondering about GVW for vehicles to be towed via a tow dolly. I am looking at a used dolly in good condition that can carry 3750 Lbs. The vehicle I want to tow is 5,000lbs. Because the dolly is only holding the front wheels, do I just figure 1/2 the GVW weight?


----------



## hertig (Jan 21, 2003)

Tow Dollys Again...

I don't think so.  Usually on cars the front part is the heavy part (engine, etc).


----------



## Gary B (Jan 21, 2003)

Tow Dollys Again...

Hi Dave_M, I'd call the dolly mfg. and see what they say, as John says I don't think you can just half the weight, you could go weigh the front axle of the vehicle and go from there. Good luck


----------

